# Refillable inkjet printer???



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Is there any printer out there today w/o one of those chips in the ink cartridge which prevents you from being able to refill it at home?

Being the frugal (the wife calls me cheap) guy that I am I hate paying half the price of a new printer for a new cartridge.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

There are kits available for refilling inkjet cartridges, but I haven't had a lot of luck with them. They never seem to work right after refilling. I buy generic cartridges at eBay for about the same price as the refill kits and they work fine.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would never try to refill ANY cartridge. The Printing head is on it for one thing and IF you make a tiny mistake and the plug comes out you just squirted ink ALL over and you might as well Throw it away then~!!
I know many people that just buy cheap printers and when the ink goes so does the printer right in the garbage and they get another new one CHEAPER then 2 new ink cartridges~!


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've probably done over a hundred refills and had very few problems. As long as you add ink BEFORE you run out that is.

The problem I'm having right now is the printer thinks its out of ink but I have refilled it and the Lexmark now either has the hardware (chip in the cart like epson or chip on the printer) or the software set up so it stops printing once it THINKS its out of ink.

It really ticks me off to pay 15-20 bucks for a cart when for $10 I can get enough ink to refill the cart for 20+ times.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

If you don't need colour prints, an old HP or Lexmark monochrome laser is probably the cheapest printing option.

On getting new printers when the ink runs out : be aware, new printers come with "starter cartridges" - which are sometimes less than half full. I.e. you're not usually getting full ink cartridges with new printers - which is why they're so cheap. 

.


----------



## cjake8 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have found a wonderful website for refilling inkjet cartridges at the best cost i have found. The website is www.inkfor895.com. You join the group and pay a small fee of $31.90 and then you receive a free inkjet cartridge of your choice.

Then, whenever you need a refill, it only costs $8.95 for any cartridge, black or color. This is a big savings of money and alot less hassle than refilling your own, with all the mess and frustration.

I have used them several times and the service is great.

Check out the site. The video explains it all.

:sing::rock::banana02::buds:


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I just picked up another HP 8550 off Ebay for 350$ delivered. the price of 10 color cartriges and yes it has toner the lowest is 35%. Gave up on inkjets long ago. As a plus it'll do 11"x17" so I'll use it alot.

mikell


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I've had good luck with http://www.lasermonks.com/ less than 1/2 the price of new. and they really are monks - check them out.


----------



## celticfarmgal (Feb 25, 2008)

I use the walgreens refill service its about $30 to fill both the black and color cartridges at the same time but cheaper than the $70 it would be to buy new ones


----------



## Brian N.E Ohio (May 11, 2002)

I have had good luck refilling ink tanks on my Canon BJC-5000 and Canon I-850. I can tell you that neither has chips in the tanks. The best and newest printer is the I-850 and its about 3-4 years old now. 

The new ones you will have to check out for yourself.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I've had very bad luck in the past with refilling so I just buy discount priced cartridges now at emerald recycling www.emeraldrecycle.com and have been very happy with their product.

The only complaint is that I need an HP 26 from time to time and they do not carry this model. But for all my others (the ones they carry), I love them. Great customer service, fast shipping...

donsgal


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

HP 45 tanks are refillable and don't have chips. Here is a list of printers that use this style http://www.epinions.com/content_131624242820 I don't know if this is a complete list.


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

Something else you might want to consider is the possibility of replacing your cartridge with a bladder system. I'm not sure how you would go about finding it but I do know that they are available commercially and designed for inkjet printers that needed to switch easily between quick dry and regular inks without having to worry about having cartridges dry out or need replacing.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I tried getting my Canon MP 180 cartridges refilled and the color one now does not work (says out of ink and it will not print either) and the black did work but told me it was low...but not sure if it was because it was low (someone else filled them and it did run out quickly) or if they do that once they run out once. I ended up buying a new black cartridge and am waiting to see what the guy who refilled them says bout the color one....if he gives me my money back for both, I will just add in the extra money and get a new color cartidge. I am planning on buying a throw away printer though as I go through lots of ink for my second job (not the printer ink usage, but the amount of printing do) and these cartidges, though better priced than my lexmark was (that I gave away), is still rather pricey. BTW if anyone needs some Lexmark cartridges I have one that is still sealed in plastic from my previous printer. It is the high resolution photo cartridge- 12A1990. They go for $30 at Staples. I will take $20 plus shipping


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

There is a printer out that has the chips in the printer. DD was just talking about it yesierday and found a web-site that sells them. I'll ask her about it tomorrow and try to get the link.


----------

